# my garden



## ckveg

sorry Errol i really am trying to post my pics!! i need to learn how to use a danged computer


----------



## Errol

thanks ckveg, that is very interesting indeed! thank you much and happy gatdening back to you!
hope you having more rain in wilson nc then we are in Tn, you really should post some pics of your garden! and you should really work hard at growing up , lol 
good luck and again , thank you 
Errol


----------

